# FlyFishing Tip # 63. Muddy Water Sight Fishing



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fly Fishing Tip # 63*​*Sight Fishing in Muddy Water*​I sometimes sight fish when I can’t even see the fish. Ok, to clear this up a bit, I may not be able to see the fish but I am often able to detect the presence of a fish. This is the most challenging type of sight fishing and, by far, the hardest to learn. Here are a few techniques I now use after more than 60 years on the water. Perhaps this will make tough days a little easier for you.
First you must realize that stationary fish are practically invisible in shallow, murky to muddy water. 
Fishing down current works best for me. If I am moving with the current, generally all of the poling I have to do is to maintain my drift along the contour or bank I want to fish. Minimal poling means minimal noise caused by my pole hitting a rock.
Generally speaking, a fish moving into the current in muddy water is easier to spot than one moving down current. I think that fish moving into the current or at least facing into the current are, most likely, in a feeding mode, watching for food drifting with the current.
When I began to “Jump” fish (see swirls as fish blast off right under my bow) as I drift and pole down current I usually drop my stern anchor. If you have a Power Pole, use it to lock yourself down. Fish are much harder to detect if the boat is moving. When the boat is stationary, several variables are eliminated. Ripples and upwellings made by changes in depth or obstructions stay stationary for a while or at least until tide or wind conditions change significantly. A change in ripple patterns most likely means FISH! 
Fish moving into the current often produce “Humps” of various degree depending on the fish’s speed in relation to the current speed, size of the fish and, of course, water depth. Humps are dead give aways that I hope for but day in and day out, I catch more fish by looking for the small stuff. I look for subtle ripples, breaks in ripple patterns and, if I am lucky, the tip of a fin, tail or maybe even a shadow. 
Wide, slow moving humps usually spells “Ray” to me. As the wide hump approaches, I often see wing tips when the ray goes over a shallower spot. I usually make a cast or two at a ray because Snapper, Cobia and Pompano often follow one for a while probably looking for critters the ray spooks.
Really fast moving “Humps” usually spell Jacks to me. Jacks are always on the move and they always seem to be in a hurry.
My favorite humps move a bit then disappear for a period then start again right where they left off. I always think this is a feeding fish and make a few casts at him until he bites or spooks. Snook do this a lot. When they move again after a stop, there is often a slick spot caused by the power from the tail disturbing the surface forming a swirl that looks slick. 
Laid up fish have to flick their tail occasionally to maintain position even when lying on the bottom. In shallow water this is often a giveaway because it creates a slick spot in the ripples or even a calm surface. These slicks seem to appear in approximately the same spot at random but frequent intervals.
Redfish can be really tough in murky water. They blend in with the bottom well and they have the maddening habit of lying on the bottom in one spot for long periods. I seldom see a Redfish tailing where I fish. When I see a tail it is, most often, Black Drum, Sheepshead or Mullet. 
This has been one of the most difficult tips I have written because much of this has become instinctual. 
*I'd appreciate any input you can give me. This is still a tip that is in the works. I've been working on this next e-book for more than 6 months. While these are fly fishing tips, many of them are applicable ot other forms of fishing.*


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

capt ken do you have a forum discount on your book?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Unfortunately--*

All I know about that is, when a copy gets sold, I get a check. I know nothing about sales and I am comfortable with that.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha worth a shot

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------

